# Blade show in Atlanta



## Noodle Soup (May 18, 2013)

The Blade Show is only about 2 weeks out. I understand Ken Onion will be introducing his line for New West Knifeworks there and I'm sure many other custom names from this forum will also have tables. Anyone besides me going to be there?


----------



## xdrewsiferx (May 19, 2013)

Danielomalley and I will be going. I know Bill Burke will have a table at the show too and I would assume Michael Rader will have one as well. 

Here is my photo. If you see me stop me and say hi!


----------



## markenki (May 19, 2013)

There's nothing distinctive about your face, Drew. I'm not sure people will be able to pick you out in a crowd.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 21, 2013)

I'll be about 5 rows "north" of Bill part of the time.


----------



## Lucretia (May 21, 2013)

You take all the fun out of drawing a beard and moustache on someone's photo!


----------

